# New Title for the Quizzler!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats!

The face plant comment made me laugh because I know how that feels! Good thing amazing dogs like Quiz are around to take the focus off you nearly falling over!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Elite courses can be so much fun especially when you Q LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats Stephanie and ear scritches to your boy!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats  Great photos!

I went to college at San Luis Obispo :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's awesome! big congratulations to you and the Quizster!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go to you and Quiz. Thank goodness you didnt face plant.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to you and Quiz! I have a friend who lives across the street from the beach in Cayucos....I think I need to pay her a visit.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations! How fun! I really miss doing agility. I'm glad I can come and live precariously through you and the others on this forum.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo, congrats!!! That trial looks like a lot of fun. How did Janelle and Asher do?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm... I wonder if Babel Fish has a translator from Agility/Obedience to English? I did understand the part about Quiz getting a new title though. So congratulations to both of you!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Woohoo, congrats!!! That trial looks like a lot of fun. How did Janelle and Asher do?


Janelle and Taxi Q'd in two or three of their classes. Asher and Symba had lots of fun! It was only his second time showing her; she's still working out some of her "yipee skipees!" as Terry would say. They were darling to watch, though! When it comes together, they're going to be an awesome team!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like you both had a blast.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wahoo Quiz boy, keep up the good work..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Great job and congrats on the title! I have tripped over my own feet a few times, those front crosses can be tricky! Eeek!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job, Steph. And way to go, Quiz-man!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Quiz is such a great looking dog! I am adding you as Bogey's friend on Facebook. Great pictures!


----------

